# Heavy cream and heavy whipping cream



## vagriller (Oct 12, 2007)

What's the difference? I have a soup recipe that calls for heavy cream, and I have heavy whipping cream left over from a cheesecake. Can I use the heavy whipping cream in the soup?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 12, 2007)

Go ahead and use what you have, vagriller. There's only a small difference in the percentage of fat between the two creams.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2007)

Katie is right on.  Minimal difference between the two.


----------

